
Show HN: PomodoroQuest – Gamifies Procrastination - redmaverick
Turns real life into rpg game with missions.<p>Http:&#x2F;&#x2F;PomodoroQuest.com
======
HNLurker2
Gamify capitalism/office work. I personally am fine not playing life as a
game.

~~~
redmaverick
This allows you to be more focused and productive. Maybe, life is the wrong
word to use.

